# Whiskey Wreck Gulf Shores



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

http://youtu.be/lM217L70jBY
Thought I would post to show how much of the wreck is left.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Not as many fish as 50 years ago.*

It is hard to believe that I dove that thing 50 years ago. In the late fall it was loaded with big Flounder and I have seen 20# Grouper on it. Some days it was full of 2-3# Amberjacks.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I heard a rumor they just recently marked the wreck with bouys on Wed. Any truth to this?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks better than the last time I dove it... it was mostly covered by sand when I hit it a few years ago.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I heard a rumor they just recently marked the wreck with bouys on Wed. Any truth to this?

There wasn't one there when we went. It was 9/29 when we dove it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

captken said:


> I have seen 20# Grouper on it.


That would be a big suprise, seeing a 20lb grouper in 15' of water.:thumbup:


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like it has uncovered quite a bit. 
Great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## kyarrowhead (Sep 19, 2012)

My sons an I snorkled it today an it's looking nice. They have it marked with "no wake" style buoys at the four corners. Thanks for the info guys. My kids got to see there first wreck thanks to the members on this site!!


----------

